# Can I use both the XLR and 1/4" outputs of the BFD simultaneously?



## jlird808 (Nov 2, 2010)

Was wondering if, by running the 1/4" outputs on the BFD, the XLR outs become go quiet or vice versa. 

Can both run at the same time?

THANKS!!:T


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

It’s fine for both outputs to be used from a single channel (if that’s what you’re asking). Either input (1/4” or XLR) will get a signal at both outputs.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## jlird808 (Nov 2, 2010)

Yeah I meant all 4 outs simultaneously....both 1/4" stereo outs and both XLR outs.

Lol don't ask me what kinda Frankenstein project I'm working on....it might not work, but I'll keep you posted 

Thanks Wayne!


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Obviously, to get all four outputs working, you’d have to drive both inputs. :T

Regards, 
Wayne


----------

